# UND or NDSU?



## kruegz29 (Jul 19, 2010)

I am looking to transfer to one of these schools. Which would you guys recommend. I am wondering for obvious reasons I cannot say on this site. Is one of these schools better for birds... I mean education aka birds???


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

It depends on what you want to do when your done with school. If your into agriculture and want to run a farm then you should pick NDSU, if you are into success and want to own the farm and hire someone to run it for you then go to UND. The gals are much easier on the eyes and you wont need a 3/4 ton pickup to take your date out friday night if you choose UND.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

If your favorite perfume is "Ode to Hefer" Or "Ode to Horse" NDSU is your school............


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

NDSU absolutely sucks, cross it off your list. I know more people to either transfer out or quit school because of NDSU.


----------



## beretta16 (Aug 29, 2009)

UND is a good school. The hunting right around UND isn't spectacular, but if you drive an hour or hour and a half it is. If you're going for Business, Aviation, Nursing, or Engineering, choose UND. If you're going for farming, choose NDSU.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

blhunter3 said:


> NDSU absolutely sucks, cross it off your list. I know more people to either transfer out or quit school because of NDSU.


Hehe, it's not so bad. I wouldn't blame the school, some can't hack it. :thumb:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

If you are looking for an objective answer.....you might not get one.Most that went to either are a LITTLE prejudicial.

Both are good schools.Each has some special programs.If you are interested in one of those....choose accordingly.But as for a general education.....they are both good.They are both about the same size as far as student numbers.UND is further off the beaten track.Smaller town....about 50,000 people.NDSU is in Fargo which has around 200,000 in the metro area.Also 3 colleges here.NDSU,Moorhead and Concordia.And you can take classes at all 3 of them.

Both areas are around 50 miles from good waterfowl hunting.If you want pheasants and other upland,Fargo is much closer than Grand Forks.

Where are you transferring from?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

6-3

0-45


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

What do you want to major in?

Besides birds!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

beretta16 said:


> UND is a good school. The hunting right around UND isn't spectacular, but if you drive an hour or hour and a half it is. If you're going for Business, Aviation, Nursing, or Engineering, choose UND. If you're going for farming, choose NDSU.


If you want to farm go to NDSCS, not NDSU. I didn't learn anything that will helpme farm at NDSU.
Dealing with the ag. department is almost as exciting as watching grass grow.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I didn't realize either school was anything to be proud of (coming from a NDSU grad). They are both cheap, offer good hunting opportunities, and if you pick the right major you should be able to get a job when done.

NDSU may be lacking in girls but at least they have those liberal arts schools near by. Find a cute one in GF and chances are she helps the hockey team trade versions of the clap with each other. Or maybe she settles for the frat boys instead :rollin:


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

NDSU students in their freetime hang out in the barns with the livestock to cure their certain frustrations....

UND students cheer on a dominant team playing the #1 sport, and we have the Nickel Trophy because the Bison have no golf balls.

But on a serious note UND is the best for Aviation, pre-very important professions, Teaching, Fisheries and Wildlife, and Engineering. Other than those majors it really doesnt matter, but we have more fun up here.

Oh by the way in the real life some of the farmers' daughters are not any thing to dream about....but a few are more than something to sing about!!!


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Not sure where you went to school, but "ode to" would be a song, and "eau de" would be the stinky stuff. :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

teamflightstoppersND said:


> UND students cheer on a dominant team playing the #1 sport, and we have the Nickel Trophy


I hear the DAC is looking for teams next year.......go ahead and keep the Nickel Trophy, we'll take the National Titles.


----------



## Powder (Sep 9, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> NDSU absolutely sucks, cross it off your list. I know more people to either transfer out or quit school because of NDSU.


It's possible the only people you know went to NDSU. But if you actually looked at the statistics you'd see the retention numbers are pretty much the same. 77% of UND students come back for their sophmore year. 78% of NDSU students return for their sophmore year.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I went there and it was a complete joke.


----------



## doubledown (Jun 18, 2009)

I know a lot of people go to college with certain expectations, but one of the best lessons to learn is that not everything is handed out to you. A huge amount of self effort need to be put forward, and self education. Yes, certain professors seem to be a joke, but ultimately it is up to you to take the initiative and extra effort to do it yourself. Many folks are not cut out to do this, and blame their failure on the college/university. Sorry about gettiong off topic, but I know I wouldn't have the career I do today without an NDSU education.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

SDSU is the obvious best regional choice, plus it's in the better Dakota!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

UND grads average $10,000 more a year in salary compared to NDSU.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

drjongy said:


> UND grads average $10,000 more a year in salary compared to NDSU.


Source?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

doubledown said:


> I know a lot of people go to college with certain expectations, but one of the best lessons to learn is that not everything is handed out to you. A huge amount of self effort need to be put forward, and self education. Yes, certain professors seem to be a joke, but ultimately it is up to you to take the initiative and extra effort to do it yourself. Many folks are not cut out to do this, and blame their failure on the college/university. Sorry about gettiong off topic, but I know I wouldn't have the career I do today without an NDSU education.


Are you hinting that I expected everything handed to me? Because that is not what happened to me. Credits weren't transfering like NDSU said they would and apparantly teachers can move students on the wait list.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

USAlx50 said:


> drjongy said:
> 
> 
> > UND grads average $10,000 more a year in salary compared to NDSU.
> ...


www.und.edu oke:


----------



## greenwinger_13 (Oct 6, 2005)

UND all day long.. Do a small amount of research and you'll see that UND has some pretty serious stats and very important highly highly regarded programs... If you like hockey, Sioux games are amazing... even NDSU fans can't disagree to that... Football, yes had a rough start but they are in transition to D1 give them a break, go tailgaiting and you wont worry if we loose anyways.. As far as hunting, I can't knock fargo because i've never hunted near there... mostly because I can't run out of spots west of Grand Forks or else couldn't go a day without several hunting buddies arranging a hunt. UND has tons of groups of guys looking to hunt in serious mode, trust me.. I skipped ALOTTTT of class. If its parties or women your into... WOW i didnt miss a beat.. Hunting, hunting buddies for life, women, partyin, and believe it or not an amazing education. The same education that has me working 3 days a week, making great money, and having plenty of time for all of the above... still in North Dakota.. :rock: I'm interested to hear of your major... Good luck and go to UND..


----------



## doubledown (Jun 18, 2009)

> Are you hinting that I expected everything handed to me? Because that is not what happened to me. Credits weren't transfering like NDSU said they would and apparantly teachers can move students on the wait list.


No, I was referring to people I knew at school. I also heard of quite a few others that ran into the same situation like yourself, with credits not transferring at NDSU. Crappy deal.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I grew up in Grand Forks and went to UND so I obviously have a little prejudice as I was taught to hate the Bison since I was about 5 years old when the rivalry was hot.

That said, I've know many people who have gone to NDSU and liked it. I liked UND but I'm sure I would have enjoyed NDSU too. With all colleges there's no guarantees as to what your experience will be like. I've known instances where people live in the same dorm room and one hates the school and the other one loves it...it kind of depends on your attitude and the people you end up meeting. Get out and meet people and work hard and you'll probably be happy wherever you go.

Fargo's a bigger city and is only about 3.5 hours from Minneapolis if you're into that. You seem to hear a lot about Engineering and construction and the Ag-related stuff at NDSU, but I know they've dumped a lot of money into some other programs in the last 10 years. UND has Aviation obviously (if you want to go $100,000 in debt and come out of school making $9/hour as a flight instructor) and a pretty good business school and most every major you could want. GF is a fairly quiet town, not much going on other than sioux hockey and the bar scence.

Like someone else mentioned, you'll have to drive about an hour from GF to get into much waterfowl. Deer along the river are plentiful but access is very tough. No pheasants within a couple hours. Pretty much the same story in Fargo except pheasants are closer.

Sports-wise they're both really pretty irrelevant now that they've gone D1, other than hockey. Where they used to compete for national championships, now success will mostly be measured by winning seasons or rare upsets over larger schools. Kind of sad that they went up, but whatever. Hopefully they start to play each other soon, why they don't is ridiculous.


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

I went to NDSU for both undergrad and grad school as well as UND for another Grad program. In addition I also worked full time for UND, so I got a taste of both places over the years. IMO I liked NDSU better. Fargo/Moorhead has a lot more to offer as a city than Grand Forks/East Grand Forks. I did not see either school really having an edge over the other as far as the academic departments were concerned. Each school is weighted towards certain things. UND is medicine and law, while NDSU is more along the ag, computer sciences, pharmacy and architecture line.

As far as hunting goes, far eastern ND sucks IMO for the most part with a couple of exceptions for waterfowl. However get over to Valley City or down into the Lisbon area and farther west the bird numbers start to pick up. Depending on your major one of the smaller schools like Minot State, Valley City State, or Dickinson State may be more in line with what you want.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Who beat a highly ranked team last year????? Not the 3-8 Bison

As they say if you want to go into farming you go to *NDSU*, But if you want to own the farm you go to *UND*

Here is a sweet video that sums it up:


----------



## Powder (Sep 9, 2003)

Yes, I'm an NDSU grad so I'll get that out there.

But, I think so many people on here focusing on the wrong things when they are looking at which school is better. First and foremost you need to ask yourself 'what is it you want to do'? If the answer is an engineer, go to NDSU. If you want to fly a plane, go to und. There aren't many programs that overlap where each school is considered to be highly rated. But individually both schools have great programs (which is really hard to say about und but it's probably true). Both have good sports teams and if you like to hunt you'll be able to find that at both schools without having to go to far.


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

<------


----------



## greenwinger_13 (Oct 6, 2005)

http://www.grandforksherald.com/event/article/id/175029

HAHA... OK Now what... itd never happen but hey


----------



## kruegz29 (Jul 19, 2010)

I guess I never realized that I'd spark the rivalry. Lol. I had fun reading your guys' input and before I say where I'm from, don't eat me alive. Looking to transfer from St. Cloud State In MN which I hate as much as I am beginning to hate hunting in MN. We have too many idiots who ruin a hunting spot for everyone else by shooting what little birds we have off to other areas. Just the other day, I saw two people standing along a slough and they were probably trying to pass shoot geese and other things that were not open yet. The next day after our hunt which we saw no birds at all, we went to check out the slough that they sat by which is a roost slough. After seeing hundreds of mallards and some small flocks of geese using this slough the past couple weeks, it had been dry. I found tons of shells laying around some LEAD :******: and they were shooting 2 3/4 inch 4s and 5s. Now all that is legal to shoot at out there is geese and we had been hunting that area for a week and the birds were holding in that area but after that day it has been dry. That is just my little rant as I cannot imagine the frustration you guys feel when someone comes out there and busts a much larger roost for you guys. I just wish people used their heads but they did have an SCSU pass in their window so that doesn't surprise me. Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## kruegz29 (Jul 19, 2010)

As far as schools, I have been seeing some pics from guys at NDSU that I graduated with. They say you gotta go about an hour away but then the hunting really opens up and it shows. It looks like both UND and NDSU have their advantages. Just have to see how things will transfer first. Thanks guys.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> I went there and it was a complete joke.


Fighting.....temptation.........


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

College is what you make of it.

If your an idiot, your wont like it, or do well, anywhere.

I went to NDSU, I have lots of friends that went to UND, for my major, going to UND would have been pretty stupid, likewise, going to the NDSU for some of my friends would have been pretty stupid. What you want to do with your life should dictate where you go, not the hunting.

Both places have about the same hunting opportunities, not much nearby, not bad 45 minutes to an hour west.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

teamflightstoppersND said:


> Who beat a highly ranked team last year????? Not the 3-8 Bison
> 
> As they say if you want to go into farming you go to *NDSU*, But if you want to own the farm you go to *UND*
> 
> Here is a sweet video that sums it up:


Heres a classic video on this site ive always liked! oke:

http://sayow.blogspot.com/2008/04/und-n ... unker.html


----------

